# shoal of reds



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I've owned a single red but he wasn't active and would never eat in front of me. I don't know what to put in my future 110g tank. I'm hesitating between cichlids and a shoal of reds . i want an active shoal that will eat in front of me but i know it depends on the fish itself . So, what is their behavior in a shoal ?


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

even in a group the behaviour of your rbp's would vary. some people experience very skittish behaviour even with a group while others get crazy feeding frenzies. my suggestion would be for you to try out a group of piranhas.


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

yeayea123 said:


> even in a group the behaviour of your rbp's would vary. some people experience very skittish behaviour even with a group while others get crazy feeding frenzies. my suggestion would be for you to try out a group of piranhas.
> [snapback]1131773[/snapback]​


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

well i think i will prefer the p's than the cichlids. There are some nice cichilids but imo most of them are pretty ugly with their humps. How many reds would you keep in a 60 x 18 x 24 ? i was thinking about 4 or 5


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

yea 4 or 5 sounds good


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

1 red will most likley be boring but in a shoal there may be more action..try getting some caribas for a few dollars more.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

haha a few dollars more !!! A 1'' red is like 10 $ (CND) at my lfs. In my city, it's impossible to find caribes or pirayas so i would have to order them from piranha house but it's too expensive...like 300-400 $


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> haha a few dollars more !!! A 1'' red is like 10 $ (CND) at my lfs. In my city, it's impossible to find caribes or pirayas so i would have to order them from piranha house but it's too expensive...like 300-400 $
> [snapback]1132154[/snapback]​


No way, not that much. Only 5 cariba would be able to stay in your tank for life, and if you ordered 7 in case you lost any to cannabalism, that would be $140, if they were $20 a piece. I paid $20 a piece from Jon Rare, and he told me he is getting more in, because he is out now. George @ SharkAquarium sells them for $25......
~Taylor~


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> well i think i will prefer the p's than the cichlids. There are some nice cichilids but imo most of them are pretty ugly with their humps. How many reds would you keep in a 60 x 18 x 24 ? i was thinking about 4 or 5
> [snapback]1131798[/snapback]​


in a 110g tank you have a few options.. your suppose to have bout 20 gallons of water per p. so in a 110 you could do with 5-6.. however what i would do, since you are worried about the personality is buy around 11-13 baby p's about a 1" or 2" then let them grow in there for a couple months, then hand select the ones with the best character. the ones you didnt want you could resell for even more money than you payed for them since they would be bigger.

good luck.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah that's a good idea. Anyway i'll buy a couple of babies and see how fun it is. But now i've got to build my stand, canopy and wet dry


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

cariba in canada are expensive, the ones that the lfs carry. they are also very hard to come by.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah and it sucks because we're so close to the usa...it's just a matter of customs and all that sh*t


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> yeah and it sucks because we're so close to the usa...it's just a matter of customs and all that sh*t
> [snapback]1132571[/snapback]​


Do Piranha-Fury sponsors ship to Canada?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yes but to pass the customs i think you have to pay like 150 or 200 $ (don't remember if that price is in us or in cnd)


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Where is the tank located? When I had my caribes in my bedroom, they where more skittish. But once I moved them to the livingroom, that has changed. Also how often do you feed your P's? What size is it? Try doing less feedings and this will help with them not eating in front of you. I feed my caribes once a week.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> I've owned a single red but he wasn't active and would never eat in front of me. I don't know what to put in my future 110g tank. I'm hesitating between cichlids and a shoal of reds . i want an active shoal that will eat in front of me but i know it depends on the fish itself . So, what is their behavior in a shoal ?
> [snapback]1131767[/snapback]​


mine if very active at feeding time if front of me,i give them food that floats on the surface mostly.

they go after is like crazy. the longer you have your "shoal" the braver they will become, that been my experience.

if you do get the shoal you just need to have some patience cause it could take a bit of time for them to come around.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah i know just before i got rid of my red, he was getting more active and agressive. He would chase my finger and all that stuff. f*ck cichlids i'm going back with reds


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thats what im talkin about





















welcome back


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Cichlids deserve respect too. But for me, piranha's are where it's at.

And you can't beat a shoal of reds, cheap, fun, and when the turn, black...


----------

